#      (7) >   >   >  LEGO City, ,  ...

## alexnata

Lego City    900
   ,   .
     
  . +.   " -"  500
 

  Polaroid  ,  3,  ,  13.  5  400


  " " /   ,  300
       .   " "    .      - , , ,    -           ,      -       .       2  5         4  8 

   ,  200
  
    5-7 , 100

    100

----------

